# A Newby Saying Hello



## Deborah (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,my name is Debbie or Deborah I'm not too fussy;  I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes in August of this year.
   I'm looking forward to hearing from other diabetics for advice on how they cope as I feel that I'm still a bit of a novice.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2008)

Deborah said:


> Hi,my name is Debbie or Deborah I'm not too fussy;  I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes in August of this year.
> I'm looking forward to hearing from other diabetics for advice on how they cope as I feel that I'm still a bit of a novice.



Hiya Debbie, welcome to the group!


----------



## Corrine (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Debbie - I was diagnosed type 2 in September so now how you feel.  Everyone on here is very helpful with some sound advice - its certainly helped me!  Are you taking anything yet?  I am trying with the diet and exercise at the moment.


----------



## kojack (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Debbie
Welcome


----------

